# Army.ca turns 13



## big bad john (5 Feb 2006)

Congratulations to Mike for all your hard work and effort over the years on Army.ca turning 13.  Who would have thought it possible 13 years ago.  It is an amazing monument to yourself, the Directing Staff and all those who have contributed over the years.  Great vision and planning sir.  Thank you for a great site!


----------



## winchable (5 Feb 2006)

Army.ca: The only good thing to come out of a university student's spare time!


----------



## 3rd Herd (5 Feb 2006)

Happy Birthday Mike and Army.ca


----------



## Warvstar (5 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the great site Mike. Happy Birthday Army.ca


----------



## gnplummer421 (5 Feb 2006)

I truly enjoy this site, and have become an avid reader of posts. Well done!!

Gnplummer421


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Feb 2006)

Happy 13th Mike (and any other staff that might have been around since day 1).

D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2006)

Great, Army.ca in the teen years... I can't wait.  :crybaby:

Thanks guys, it's sure come a long way with all the help and support of users and Staff alike.


----------



## The Gues-|- (5 Feb 2006)

:cheers:

Cheers


----------



## Trinity (5 Feb 2006)

Well.. I guess its only one year late..

but who ever gets their CD on time anyways

I award army.ca its *cyber *CD
(lets hope the government can accept a joke)


----------



## Kirkhill (5 Feb 2006)

Well done and many thanks Mike.


----------



## Chimo (5 Feb 2006)

Congratulations Mike. You and  your team provide a great service with this website. I would hope that people that use it and appreciate the site would buy a subscription as a tangible way to show that support.


----------



## Pea (5 Feb 2006)

Congratulations. Great job Mike and team! Thanks for providing such a worthwhile forum.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Feb 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> but who ever gets their CD on time anyways



I did !!


----------



## muffin (6 Feb 2006)

Happy Birthday Army.ca
 :cheers:


----------



## Jaxson (7 Feb 2006)

I wonder how many potential recruits this site has helped. i know it helped me. Thank you army.ca


----------



## Bobbyoreo (7 Feb 2006)

WOW Great site and congrats on 13 years guys.   :cheers:


----------

